# Gold Bars offer



## Noxx (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello guys,
There is a guy in Quebec who is selling his gold bars:
1x -10 grams Sunshine Mint. .999
1x -5 grams Pamp Suisse .999
5x -1 grams istanbul gold refinery .995

How much those bars worth together ?
He's asking 625$CAN for them. But I'm trying to get them at 600$CAN ship included. 

I know that gold bars habitually sell hight than spot but how much higher ?

Thanks


----------



## Lou (Jan 17, 2008)

Not really too much higher, unless they are decorative and collectible in nature.

That's about 2/3 of an ounce, little under. I think 600 CAD would be a good deal.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 17, 2008)

Spot for these is US$564 - Can$581? I, personally, wouldn't give him much more than that. If he sells them back to where he bought them, he probably won't get spot. Can$600 sounds good, if he pays the shipping. In the US, I would want it sent registered and insured.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, that's what I taught...
But he declined my offer, saying that I might get them cheaper if I bid on them...

A little bit weird lol.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 17, 2008)

He is just hoping to catch a buyer with gold fever.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 17, 2008)

Well I see a 1g gold bars selling for 35$CAN + 7$ shipping...


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 17, 2008)

Noxx,
Now Kitco is selling smaller bars also, they 
call them ChipGold in 1,5,10, and 20 grams.
https://online.kitco.com/sellprice/selling.html

You really don't want to buy a bunch of smaller
bars, because you pay a premium for each of
them. You would be better off buying jewelers
shot if you just want the gold for yourself, and
don't plan on selling the bars soon. 
Jim


----------



## Noxx (Jan 17, 2008)

Ya I know, all the gold bars/bullion has a premium you must pay...
That's sad lol...


----------

